# Diabetic dyslipidemia, 250.80, 272.4?



## gaponte (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you guys agree with me using 250.80, 272.4 for “diabetic dyslipidemia”?

Thank you,
Gabriel Rafael Aponte León, MBA, CPC, CPC-H


----------

